# Need advise on apprenticeship offer.



## Apprentice804 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,
I have been working for an electrical company now for about a month. My boss is now offering me to put me thru the apprenticeship program with the ABC. 
Now I know this is a good opportunity; but would I be better off trying to do the apprenticeship program thru the union?
My only concern with using my current employer for my apprenticeship is work with him is very slow right now and work with him is part time. He promises that work is going to pick up and we will be busy soon enough. My concern with the union is its very competitive and is hard to get into and has a long waiting list.
Please advise, Thanks!


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

If he is going to pay for it I would say go. He may have a line on some PW work and needs you enrolled. if he is willing to invest in you then I would say you are a keeper.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

There are a few RIchmond guys here, hopefully they will chime in with work levels for the IBEW in RIchmond.


----------



## Apprentice804 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> If he is going to pay for it I would say go. He may have a line on some PW work and needs you enrolled. if he is willing to invest in you then I would say you are a keeper.:thumbsup:


Thank you for your response! I just submitted my enrollment papers and will be starting my first class in Sept!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you can get into the union apprenticeship program do it. You'll make more money and probably work steady till you get your JW card.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> If you can get into the union apprenticeship program do it. You'll make more money and probably work steady till you get your JW card.


An electrician I know from the States told me that, the union guys usually get better trained, or more classes, theory.

Is that true in all States?


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Apprentice804 said:


> Thank you for your response! I just submitted my enrollment papers and will be starting my first class in Sept!


 
Good for you!

Now I am a strong supporter of Unions, and your schooling may be 100% paid for. Some may even send you during paid work hours.

Worse ever comes to worse, you have the schooling you need to succeed anywhere. So take advantage of all the classes they are willing to pay for, and make sure to get the most out of them you possibly can.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

lefleuron said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Now I am a strong supporter of Unions, and your schooling may be 100% paid for. Some may even send you during paid work hours.
> 
> Worse ever comes to worse, you have the schooling you need to succeed anywhere. So take advantage of all the classes they are willing to pay for, and make sure to get the most out of them you possibly can.


 I think he means with the ABC program.


----------



## VictorM78 (Aug 18, 2011)

If you join the ABC program, may as well throw your money down the drain. You'd be better off IEC, imo.


----------



## Apprentice804 (Aug 19, 2011)

lefleuron said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Now I am a strong supporter of Unions, and your schooling may be 100% paid for. Some may even send you during paid work hours.
> 
> Worse ever comes to worse, you have the schooling you need to succeed anywhere. So take advantage of all the classes they are willing to pay for, and make sure to get the most out of them you possibly can.


Im looking at it the same way. 



VictorM78 said:


> If you join the ABC program, may as well throw your money down the drain. You'd be better off IEC, imo.


Whats wrong with the ABC? It still gets me my Journeyman in 4 years.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Apprentice804 said:


> Im looking at it the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with the ABC? It still gets me my Journeyman in 4 years.


Nothing wrong with the ABC. Victor is a misguided fool and surely should crawl back in the hole he came from. He never adds anything positive to the site.

And with his superior training has NEVER posted anything that could add positive input to any electrical topic (or for that matter any topic).

A good point he might have added is there are some real advantages to joining the IBEW, typically (but not always) better pay and benefits and these are transferable from company to company, something that open shop does not offer.

Because of his blind ignorance he refuses to realize in todays market any work and associated training is good. Should times get better maybe you can join the IBEW.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Josue said:


> An electrician I know from the States told me that, the union guys usually get better trained, or more classes, theory.
> 
> Is that true in all States?


I would say that Union apprentices have to go through more training/classes than non-union apprentices. I can't say what goes on training-wise for each non-union company, but my local requires several safety courses, supplementary training AND trade school in order to become licensed. Add to that the courses available at the Union Hall which is available to all members (some have prerequisites.) On the job however, there is no clear winner. Some apprentices will be stuck moving material all the time, some will be doing a variety of things. 

I will say however that in general, union apprentices do have more training available to them.

http://www.electricalapprenticeship.ca/home.html


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Acadian9 said:


> I will say however that in general, union apprentices do have more training available to them.
> 
> http://www.electricalapprenticeship.ca/home.html


Do you transfer after a certain period of time with a contractor? I really think transferring is a good approach giving MOST apprentices a wide range of experience.

Some ABC programs are excellent others not so good. Same with the IBEW, though I THINK there are certain basics all locals must follow. The sad fact is of the many of excellent courses, so few take advantage of them. Additionally an excellent course with a poor teacher does no one any good.

I have taken the Soares ground course maybe 5-6 times. In the Washington DC area there are 1000’s of electricians, I see a certain percentage of the same guys over and over and a few new men.

I would thing=k you could offer this course twice a month and the class should be full for years. But sadly O bet after the first month there would be only one or two electricians registering.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

> The sad fact is of the many of excellent courses, so few take advantage of them. Additionally an excellent course with a poor teacher does no one any good.


 You see this everywhere. When I go in for upgrades, or new learning its the same guys all the time. Once in a while there is a new face, but not often. Its almost like there are only 10 guys who realise they don't know everything in my area.

One upgrade class was taught by a complete dingus, and by the end he was starting to catch onto the material. It was actually kind of a good class because it was so open to everyone to voice their methods. And to be easy on the poor guy teaching this class, he was also a last minute substitution who didnt really know the subject. He did a good job of making it work out in everyone's favor.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

brian john said:


> Do you transfer after a certain period of time with a contractor? I really think transferring is a good approach giving MOST apprentices a wide range of experience.


Nope. I've been with the same contractor since 07 and don't plan on leaving any time soon. There are people who ask for transfers, but my company has been nothing but good to me so I see no reason to leave.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Do it! I'm paying for my own schooling to get through my apprenticiship program right now. If your employer is offering to put you through you'd be stupid top pass that up.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Go apply for the Union program. Keep working for your current employer and attending school up to that time. Part time work with a "promise" that work is picking up isn't worth putting all your eggs in one basket.


----------

